# Now this is what I like....anything with peanut butter!



## CeeCee (Jan 24, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/christinebyrne/truly-magnificent-peanut-butter-desserts


----------



## Ina (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh my Cee Cee, just looking at all that chocolate and peanut butter gives me that too rich taste, but I sure would like to try them.


----------



## gar (Jan 24, 2014)

I Love peanut butter but only on toast not in candies at all.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 24, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Before I switched to toast that was my go-to sustenance. Chunky style, though - like a hamster I would store the little pieces in my cheeks for a snack later on.



LOL....me too....love extra chunky.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 24, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> LOL....me too....love extra chunky.



It's terrible, because when you're forced to go back to creamy it just doesn't taste like peanut butter anymore! 

THE CREAMY IS A LIE!


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 24, 2014)

Try chunky with thin-sliced pickles and horseradish.  Yum.

Seriously.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 25, 2014)

dbeyat45 said:


> Try chunky with thin-sliced pickles and horseradish.  Yum.
> 
> Seriously.



_*DB that sounds like something a pregnant woman would order*_


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 25, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _*DB that sounds like something a pregnant woman would order*_



It also sounds like something Morticia Addams would make for a family luncheon ...


----------



## That Guy (Jan 25, 2014)

I like peanut butter.  I love chocolate.  I cannot stand the two together.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 25, 2014)

gar said:


> I Love peanut butter but only on toast not in candies at all.



I love peanut butter on _raisin bread _toast. Yum!

I don't like PB&J, but peanut butter and bananas? I'm there! Peanut butter and bacon? Ditto! Peanut butter and pickle relish. Absolutely!

Yanno what else is really, really good? Peanut butter on potato chips! I wouldn't kid about such a thing, truly.

And just last night, DGD made brownies with peanut butter.

Should I check Google and find out whether peanut butter is on my (somewhat restricted) diet? Absolutely not. If it's good for me, yay! If it isn't? I'd rather not know. I think it's called the Ostrich Syndrome Reese's peanut butter cups are all the better if you keep them in the freezer!


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 25, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> It also sounds like something Morticia Addams would make for a family luncheon ...



I don't think I have every been pregnant but I do have a little hairy cousin.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 25, 2014)

dbeyat45 said:


> I don't think I have every been pregnant but I do have a little hairy cousin.



That must be Itt, then ...


----------



## Bullie76 (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm a peanut butter fan too. Just tried something that looked good on a tv ad, but......well let's just say it might be something the astronauts might like. Nature Valley peanut butter oatmeal square.  A good idea, but better go with a home made version.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 27, 2014)

Brooke makes some great peanut butter fudge. I like peanut butter and jelly on toast. Peanut butter and honey is good too.


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 17, 2014)

I love, love peanut butter. I am going to try the waffle recipe with peanut butter and banana, except I am going to use Dark Karo syrup, because I don't care for honey. I also like peanut butter and banana sandwiches, sometimes I add a little Miracle whip to the sandwich. I also think sweet pickles and peanut butter sandwich is good, and I haven't been pregnant for many moons.  I buy the Jiff to go and eat that with a spoon. Peanut butter is one of the Miracle foods.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 18, 2014)

I eat a lot of PB. Smooth type. I wonder if they still make the jars of PB and jelly all in one jar. Like a swirl?
Never looked to good to me so I never tried it.


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 18, 2014)

_A few years back my daughters boyfriends great Dane called Robert had an operation on his leg and from what we can gather the vet has dropped him, he was paralised on the back legs and wouldn't eat for her, the only thing he would eat was bread with lashings of Peanut butter, might sound bazaar but it kept him alive and they were able to get him walking again, shame the vet wouldn't own up to what he did._


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 18, 2014)

_Funny here in Australia Jiff is an abrasive cleaner_


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 18, 2014)

Pappy I tried the jar of peanut butter with the jelly, but didn't like it. I prefer Jiff and some grape or strawberry Smuckers.


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 18, 2014)

Jill what brands of peanut butter do you have there?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 18, 2014)

When I worked in the kitchen at the Academy in Idaho, one of the foods that the kids loved was called "Ants on a Log".
I had never heard of it before then, but now it is one of my faorite ways to have peanut butter.
To make it, you take celery sticks (the logs), and smear peanut butter inside the hollow, then you place raisins along the celery stick, on top of the peanut butter.
This then becomes the Ants on a Log.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 18, 2014)

I never liked peanut butter, and never had PBJs as a kid, but I do eat Reese's Peanut Butter Cups, usually around Halloween when I buy a bunch of different candies to give out to the kids.  Hubby likes the chunky peanut butter, but only the natural kinds, not the Skippy, Jif or Peter Pan brands.


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 18, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> When I worked in the kitchen at the Academy in Idaho, one of the foods that the kids loved was called "Ants on a Log".
> I had never heard of it before then, but now it is one of my faorite ways to have peanut butter.
> To make it, you take celery sticks (the logs), and smear peanut butter inside the hollow, then you place raisins along the celery stick, on top of the peanut butter.
> This then becomes the Ants on a Log.



I have had those, they are good!


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 19, 2014)

RedRibbons said:


> Jill what brands of peanut butter do you have there?



The main brands are Kraft & Sanitarium plus the ones the supermarket put out in their name, or we can buy it from the Health Food store freshly ground, my favourite is crunchy.


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 19, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> When I worked in the kitchen at the Academy in Idaho, one of the foods that the kids loved was called "Ants on a Log".
> I had never heard of it before then, but now it is one of my faorite ways to have peanut butter.
> To make it, you take celery sticks (the logs), and smear peanut butter inside the hollow, then you place raisins along the celery stick, on top of the peanut butter.
> This then becomes the Ants on a Log.



*I have had that it's very nice*


----------



## Falcon (Feb 19, 2014)

I use both. Creamy spreads easier on toast but crunchy is better for anything else.


----------

